# Bearded dragon something in ear hole



## Pantani (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

My bearded dragon has a piece of her Exo Terra background in her ear cavity. She likes to climb it and sleep behind some artificial leaves in the corner but where she is always climbing in the same place she has started to pull it apart and I have been finding little black polystyrene balls in the viv. It looks as though one of these has entered her ear cavity. She doesn't seem to be bothered by it but I am worried in case it could cause her any serious harm. I tried tu turn her on her side to see if it might just fall out but it didn't move. 

She is 6 months old and 14 inches nose to tip of tail. 

Is this likely to cause her problems or am I worrying unnecessarily? Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

im not sure mate but try this post in the lizard section an somone will help .


----------

